# *** PCT *** How-to Post Cycle Therapy. Everything you need to know



## TwisT (Oct 9, 2011)

Post Cycle Therapy
By TwisT

*Post cycle therapy is the period of time after your cycle is over in which the main goal is to restore your bodiless natural functions including normal and natural hormone levels. This is done through a few different drugs. *

*Aromatase Inhibitor*

First we need an AI to avoid any amortizing estrogen that may come from the esters that are still clearing and also from the HcG we will be taking the first two weeks of the PCT. This will keep your estrogen levels in check while also helping restore your natural testosterone levels. Some popular AI's are: Aromasin(exemestane), Arimidex(anastrozole), and Letrozole(Femara). For PCT purposes, our best choice is Aromasin as it is a steroidal AI and also a suicidal AI meaning that enzymes, after bonded, will become inactive and no longer be able to convert testosterone. We will use it at a moderate dose through our PCT. (25mg every day)

*Human Chorionic Gonadotropin*

HcG, simply put, has an alpha subunit amino chain that is identical to our bodies natural luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH). These two hormones in the body are the "key players" in hormone secretion and also play a key role in sperm production in males. Simply, HcG will "act like" LH in the body, in turn making your testes begin to produce testosterone, which is the whole idea of PCT. But HcG is only a substitute for LH, just to "kick start" the testes into producing. We need to get our body to begin producing its own normal amount of sex hormones, which is what the next drug is for.

*Selective estrogen receptor modulator(SERM)*

A SERM is what will get our body to start spitting out that much needed luteinizing hormone. Now, there are two main serms that have been used over the years, and the arguement has raged on and on about which is better. They are Nolvadex(tamoxifen citrate) and Clomid(clomiphene citrate).  Without going too much in depth, and after my many years of research, I have come to agreement with many other great minds such as William Llewellyn that Nolvadex is clearly superior for a few simple reasons. Please see my stickied thread to read Lywellyns entire article. It will also cover the basics of a SERM, saving me some time 

Other Supplements to be used (optional but very beneficial)
• Creatine (fuels ATP)
• L-Carnitine (multiple benefits including sperm health)
• Vitamin B12 (PCT is a known time of lethargy and low appetite, B12 greatly improves this)
• IGF-1 (lr3) Multiple benefits including incredibly anabolic yet non-suppressive, will help muscle tissue continue to grow through PCT.

*The suggested protocol*
Please keep in mind that this may not be suited for cycles that exceed 18-24 weeks.

HcG- 1,500iu per week for weekk one and two. Split into three, 500iu doses MWF
Aromasin- 25mg/day (week 1+2), 12.5mg/day(weeks 3,4,5)
Nolvadex- 40mg/day (week 1+2+3) 20mg/day (week 4+5++)

*Optional Additions (highly recommended)*
15 grams of creatine every day (5 sometime in the morning, 10 post workout)
L-Carnitine- 500mg daily
Vitamin b12- I reccomend Synthetek's Synthelamin, 2ml taken every 3-4 days. Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator | Synthetek
IGF-1 Lr3- Dosing varies, experienced users only.


And there you have it, a simple and very effective PCT.

You can find many of these reserach chemicals and more at 




Thanks for reading

-TwisT


----------



## the_warchief (Oct 9, 2011)

FUCK ya twist thats what we like to see! POSTIN some good shit


----------



## Sp250 (Oct 9, 2011)

Very good....thanks bro!


----------



## rage racing (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Why no Clomid???


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice! Good info still a learning process For me !


----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really how I do things, but whatever works for you. i do not like Nolva for PCT; it is counter productive during PCT for a number of reasons. Kind of yesterday's news if you ask me. I do not take HCG during PCT, unless you count the time when Test is clearing out if you use a long ester. Four weeks of Clomid with Aromasin always does the trick for me. I like to take HCG during the cycle, and I'm really not a fan of Nolva unless it is used for Gyno issues during the cycle.

Just looked it up.  Sources for this info are from 1978 and 1981.  Pretty old news for a sticky.


----------



## TwisT (Oct 10, 2011)

Again, how is it "counter productive"? 



MDR said:


> Not really how I do things, but whatever works for you. i do not like Nolva for PCT; it is counter productive during PCT for a number of reasons. Kind of yesterday's news if you ask me. I do not take HCG during PCT, unless you count the time when Test is clearing out if you use a long ester. Four weeks of Clomid with Aromasin always does the trick for me. I like to take HCG during the cycle, and I'm really not a fan of Nolva unless it is used for Gyno issues during the cycle.
> 
> Just looked it up.  Sources for this info are from 1978 and 1981.  Pretty old news for a sticky.


----------



## GMO (Oct 10, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Again, how is it "counter productive"?




HCG is counterproductive to restoring HPTA function.  It mimics LH and will suppress natural LH release.  That is the LAST thing you want while on PCT and counterproductive to what you are trying to accomplish through clomid/nolvadex therapy.


----------



## TwisT (Oct 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> HCG is counterproductive to restoring HPTA function.  It mimics LH and will suppress natural LH release.  That is the LAST thing you want while on PCT.



He was referring to nolva, and I disagree buddy, HcG has its uses while esters are still clearing thats why its only taken weeks 1+2. After that you're correct, it would be counter productive. Obviously, if you took ample time between cycle and PCT, or you are coming off a short ester cycle, then HcG may not be needed. But in most cases, its makes a good kick.

-T


----------



## GMO (Oct 10, 2011)

TwisT said:


> He was referring to nolva, and I disagree buddy, HcG has its uses while esters are still clearing thats why its only taken weeks 1+2.
> 
> -T



HCG while esters clear is fine, but not during the actual PCT.

Example:

Wk 1-10 Test E
WK 1-10 HCG 500iu 2x/wk
Wk 11-12 HCG 1000iu EOD

PCT:
WK 14-17 (During this time, you would NOT want to run hcg)


----------



## pieguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh shit... Another one of these threads... *grabs popcorn* 

Nolva vs Clomid PCT, what a new and exciting argument.

btw, what about (GNRH) and IGF-DES?


----------



## TwisT (Oct 10, 2011)

Read heavys sticky on pct and it (kind of) explains why. Again, I dont think throwing hcg in on your cycle in weeks 12+13 would be a bad idea at all. You wont be "suppressing" at that point at all. Even at week 14 when you begin serm and ai use. Again, it does really depend on what you cycles and the time you took off between last injection and pct.

-T



GMO said:


> HCG while esters clear is fine, but not during the actual PCT.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


----------



## TwisT (Oct 10, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Oh shit... Another one of these threads... *grabs popcorn*
> 
> Nolva vs Clomid PCT, what a new and exciting argument.
> 
> btw, what about (GNRH) and IGF-DES?



Thats a whole nother bag of nuts lol. Simply, I'm a huge fan of both for PCT.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Huge fan of both DES and GNRH? Is using Triptorelin every PCT kind of asking for trouble? I see people say the shit is amazing yet nobody ever recommends it in a protocol. Is it because it's overboard and should only be used on extremely suppressive long cycles?

Also, why LR3 instead of DES and what time would you be injecting bi-laterally and for how much? 100mg post-workout or first thing AM?

And you are EP's poster boy which sells both GNRH, DES and LR3  so you have to answer my questions Twist


----------

